# Ist das lustig?



## axam (10 Nov. 2016)

Weiß nicht, was ich davon halten soll


----------



## elwood100 (10 Nov. 2016)

Also ich finds nich Lustig , eher ganz großer Mist


----------



## Suicide King (10 Nov. 2016)

Ich hab noch nicht einmal das Video mir angeschaut. Das Vorschaubild alleine ist schon schlimm genug und man kann schon ahnen was das wird.


----------



## Chamser81 (12 Nov. 2016)

Gibt es wirklich Menschen, die so etwas lustig finden?


----------



## axam (13 Nov. 2016)

Bei 10 Daumen hoch würde ich schon sagen, dass es Leute gibt, die das lustig finden  Es ist jedenfalls nicht völlig schlecht gemacht.


----------

